# MI, IN, or IL Cubing!



## blakecuber (Jan 15, 2016)

Im in Indiana and am looking for possibly a meetup with cubers from Michigan, Indiana, or Illinois and maybe have a competition!


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jan 15, 2016)

Have you checked the WCA website? There are currently two upcoming official competitions in your area.


----------



## TerryEmeigh (Jan 29, 2016)

I live in Michigan xD


----------



## Gataco (Feb 9, 2016)

I am in Indiana


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply butbI am in NW Ohio


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 9, 2017)

That would be great I live in Indiana and they dont have many comps. here besides Nationals this year. I am wanting to try and organize a comp. at my school but im not sure of all the details. If I do end up being able to use the gym at my school for a comp. I will post something on the forums.


----------



## Cat cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm in Chicago


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 5, 2017)

A comp in my area? I'm IN.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 21, 2018)

I live in St.Charles IL


----------



## Decent Cuber (Mar 26, 2018)

I live in central Wisconsin


----------



## Urban_Turban2114 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm from MI


----------

